# clutch spring color (in my Teryx)?



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

Have a 08 teryx that i bought used . When I bought it it was already modified in the clutch. I was changing my belt and noticed the spring color. Now i was wondering if anyone here could tell me what i have . The primary has what looks to be maroon,or brownish color and the secondary has green. I ride trails and mud with 28" tires. If this is not what i need? Then what color's do I need in it. Not looking for top end i want the low end grunt. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like you got what you need for 28" tires.


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

got ya, thnaks


----------

